# Shrimps eating algae



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

Photos were taken every one hour, they are good algae eater.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Cool! Wish they would do that with hair algae.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Gen..

Off topic question:
You are keeping wine red TB with CRS (or PRL CRS ??). What is the outcome?


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

sathy83 said:


> Hi Gen..
> 
> Off topic question:
> You are keeping wine red TB with CRS (or PRL CRS ??). What is the outcome?


F1 is mostly CRS but F2 maybe have 1 or 2 and red TB.


----------

